# Kontact 2.1 in use report



## Thonex (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Dr. Quest.... nice report.

I see you are on a Mac.... I have loaded the K2 update onto my DAW computer but not my K2 computer yet (I was just testing a little on my DAW). I'll update my Kontakt PC computer with the new K2 and post results as I see them.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Rich Pell (May 2, 2006)

Yea, nice update.. havent noticed the spikes your talking about yet, Quest...I`ll keep a lookout :shock: 

DB re-build seems to work smoother now (no crashes), but i couldn`t find a way to update certain drives only, like in 2.02. Is this no longer possible?
Also , the new script GUI view is a useful touch. 
I sucks that they didnt attack the script bugs that Kotori and Bigbob reported and the PC tone machine bug..   but other than that.. Its a solid build on my PC. :smile: 

Best, Rich


----------



## Thonex (May 2, 2006)

Rich Pell @ Tue May 02 said:


> but i couldn`t find a way to update certain drives only, like in 2.02. Is this no longer possible?



Yes... go to Options tab and under Search/DB check the 3rd box.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Thonex (May 2, 2006)

Ok... against my better judgment :wink: I decided to update to K2.1 on one of my K2 machines... well... so far so good.

Nothing strange and I think some SIPS script anomalies may have disappeared. I used to have to reset the audio engine on K2 from time to time when using SIPS because the 'Notes Events Used' would slowly ramp up... but now it returns to zero when I stop playing... as it should.

So... it's looking good. Although I have read on a different forum that there is a memory problem when using it as a VST in Cubase.

T


----------



## sbkp (May 2, 2006)

Thonex @ Tue May 02 said:


> I have read on a different forum that there is a memory problem when using it as a VST in Cubase.



Are you talking about the "Memory corrupt!" error for projects with version 2.0x? Someone posted that this went away if they added a new K2 instance and saved the project.

- Stefan


----------



## Thonex (May 2, 2006)

sbkp @ Tue May 02 said:


> Thonex @ Tue May 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read on a different forum that there is a memory problem when using it as a VST in Cubase.
> ...



Yes. I think that was the one... I didn't realize it went away if they added a new K2 instance and saved the project.


Good news.


----------



## sbkp (May 2, 2006)

Thonex @ Tue May 02 said:


> Yes. I think that was the one... I didn't realize it went away if they added a new K2 instance and saved the project.
> 
> 
> Good news.



Well, the _message_ goes away. Not sure about the actual memory problem...


----------



## kotori (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Kontakt 2.1 in use report*

Regarding the memory corruption bug NI say that they will release a bug fix soon:

"this is already known, there will be a further update very soon,
maybe within the next week.

best regards
rico baade (at NI support)"

Nils


----------



## Rich Pell (May 2, 2006)

Thonex @ Tue May 02 said:


> Rich Pell @ Tue May 02 said:
> 
> 
> > but i couldn`t find a way to update certain drives only, like in 2.02. Is this no longer possible?
> ...



Hmm. can`t believe i missed that :???: Thanks T ! Best ,Rich


----------



## Big Bob (May 2, 2006)

Thonex @ Tue May 02 said:


> Ok... against my better judgment :wink: I decided to update to K2.1 on one of my K2 machines... well... so far so good.
> 
> Nothing strange and I think some SIPS script anomalies may have disappeared. I used to have to reset the audio engine on K2 from time to time when using SIPS because the 'Notes Events Used' would slowly ramp up... but now it returns to zero when I stop playing... as it should.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew,

I'm glad to hear about the event creep problem 'biting the dust'. I have confirmed that the problem with CC123 seems to be corrected also. In fact, I am now able to remove some extra code I had added to SIPS to work-around this.

Now, what I'm hoping to hear is that Theo's freeze-up problem has been corrected. This problem (issue #3 in the readme file) was pretty much a host-specific problem (mostly reported with some versions of Sonar). If anyone, who was experiencing this problem previously, finds it to be corrected now (or that it's still with us), I'd appreciate a post about it.

God Bless,

Bob


----------

